# [By Demand] - Digit February 2007



## FatBeing (Jan 2, 2007)

Whoops. Forgot to create this earlier.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi. This is not a relevant question but why can't you provide a comparison of airtel, reliance, sify, bsnl broadband in the magazine?


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 2, 2007)

Whoops...

Batbeing bro..
They've already told you this thread is useless.

Anyways I hope for some Eye candy this time..
I want WinXP theme which looks like WinVista.


----------



## arnabdigit (Jan 2, 2007)

Adobe Photoshop CS3 beta
Vista Transformation Pack 6
MS OFFICE 2007 Enterprise Trial Pleeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DreamLinux Multimedia Edition(link: *www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/download.html)
Nero 7.5


----------



## ambandla (Jan 2, 2007)

ipmessenger:

ipmsg.exe.

*www.ipmsg.org/index.html.en

I use this 100kb tool to copy data between PC's on same network and I get transfer rates of 30-40mbps (on a gigabit connection). Extremely simple interface.

File/Folder Transfer. (Very fast!)
RSA/Blowfish Encryption of communication data.
Host name (FQDN) support on Broadcast setup.
Specifying NIC extension.
Chat client.


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 2, 2007)

photoshop cs3 beta ??

vmware 6.0 beta


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 2, 2007)

*Games:*

*Stupid Invaders* - 100MB
*www.mofunzone.com/download_games/stupid_invaders.shtml

*The Gene Machine* - 320MB
*the-joystick.co.uk/games/games.php?game_id=131

P.S: I enjoyed playing "Eye of Kraken". Its funny. These are similar point and click games and should be fun.


----------



## gowtham (Jan 2, 2007)

can u include fedore core 6 dvd please?????????????????????


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 2, 2007)

*Animatrix movies *
Available for download @ (if they are allowed for redistribution of course)
 *www.intothematrix.com/ 

*CyberDefenderFREE 2.0 - The All-Free Internet Security Suite.*
Available here : *www.cyberdefender.com/products.html

*Fan Movie of Star wars titled Star Wars:Revelations*
Official Site:
*panicstruckpro.com/revelations/

Details R Here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Revelations




> *From *panicstruckpro.com/revelations/revelations_about.html*
> 
> Revelations will be FREE for everyone to download (and hopefully enjoy) here online.



Give the DVD images if possible else the DivX, better than downloading the MOV or WMVetc

*Webaroo's Wikipedia Webpack *
(In a special issue considering its size)

~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ All Windows XP Powertoys from
*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_...Toys_d710.html
~ Sabayon Linux (Whenever you want to give a distro - there's a full (DVD) and a light (CD) version)
~ Pinnacle Studio 10X demo (if available)
~ Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php
And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## amit9815 (Jan 3, 2007)

A Linux destro please.


----------



## caleb (Jan 3, 2007)

Flash Player for Mobile Phones


----------



## niks (Jan 3, 2007)

why dont you provide tutorials for software like photoshop,graphics suitex3,painter etc...


----------



## dhanusaud (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry guys nothing so interesting issue for Jan 2007, so comments for further issue.

There is no such thing to be added by demand. Digit does by itself. He adds anything he liked. This month digit had added a lot but I have already used all of them. 

Futher if digit is ready to burn the dics, please see public demands.

Nepali Guy


----------



## amandeep2707 (Jan 3, 2007)

*If you listen to requests by users,* you can include fedora core 6 dvd image!!
or suse 10.2 dvd image!!

include anyone of them please.


----------



## nikunj (Jan 3, 2007)

pls include fedora core 6 or freespire. if possible pls include a DVD loaded with best linux distros like fedora core 6, ubuntu 6.10, mandriva and freespire.


----------



## antoniobc (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah thats a great idea! However having used Freespire, it ain't so great as a Linux distro! Include distro's that give you a better out of the box experience supporting multimedia in a better way than other distro's. 

Distro's like Ubuntu, Mandriva 2007, Open Suse 10.2,  must be included!

IN TERMS OF ARTICLES:
I think a intro to some latest Linux distro would be a nice touch for the Open Source portion of the mag! like I mentioned above, it should be a distro that has the linux touch (unlike Linspire) and at the same time is efficient in terms of speed and variety in Software supporting all the basic needs that Microsoft OS's provide!


----------



## Saket Parekh (Jan 4, 2007)

fedora core or SUSe


----------



## Ashishpurna Burhagohain (Jan 4, 2007)

Please include America's Army version 2.8 whenever possible.


----------



## Projjwal (Jan 4, 2007)

photoshop cs3 beta.
[SIZE=-1]*Solaris* 10 OS.[/SIZE]


----------



## ambandla (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh. yes. Solaris 10 is good option. The first India magazine to include solaris DVD (will it be the first?)


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 5, 2007)

Fedora core 6 pleasssssssssssse!!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 5, 2007)

Latest Ubuntu distro with KDE preinstalled.
Would it be a Bootable Digit DVD, It would be nice.


----------



## REY619 (Jan 5, 2007)

1. Nokia themes Creator, dial up users cant download it!
2. Any version of Counter Strike.
3. Jagged Aliance(Its a great game, i cant find it anywhere)
4. More Mobile Apps,themes,games etc.


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 5, 2007)

Give us some time to work out how to provide you with some of the bigger linux distros and not reduce the Windows content. For now, we can only provide single CD distros, of which Ubuntu is undoubtedly the best there is...

Raaabo


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2007)

hey pls give fc6.. U already give so much windows stuff 11 months a yr so i suppose it shdnt hurt to turn out a mega linux special jus 4 a change.. Please..


----------



## nikunj (Jan 5, 2007)

include fedora core 6, ubuntu 6.10 and freespire in dvd next month and yes pls include cd image bcoz many may not be having DVD burner.
__________


			
				Raaabo said:
			
		

> Give us some time to work out how to provide you with some of the bigger linux distros and not reduce the Windows content. For now, we can only provide single CD distros, of which Ubuntu is undoubtedly the best there is...
> 
> Raaabo



earlier also u had provided fedora core 3 and 4 then why not 6 and why dont u think of giving a DVD loaded with linux distros. give other stuffs in CD. Just try and u have to give only for a month not all the time and other stuffs you are always giving try something new this time.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 5, 2007)

FAST TRACK TO FLASH
this is the third month i'm begging for it


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 6, 2007)

Google Picasa 2.5
Windows Media Player 11
The Gimp 2.2
InterVideo WinDVD 8 Platinum
Beyond TV 4  (The version included before was for networked PCs not for standalones)
Nero 7 Platinum Reloaded (Latest ver.)
Ulead Video Studio 10 Plus
Ulead PhotoImpact 12
Adobe Acrobat 8 Pro.
Photoshop Elements 5
Adobe Premier Elements 3
Cyberlink PowerDirector 5
DivX Bundle (Latest ver.)
Microsoft Digital Image Suite
A good dictionary software
Corel Snapfire Plus

Xilisoft Ripper Pack Platinum 
(It contains DVD Ripper Platinum, Video Converter, Audio Converter, DVD Creator and CD Ripper. These support almost all audio-video formats out there. Great apps. Please include this one)  

*www.xilisoft.com/downloads/x-ripper-pack-platinum.zip


ImTOO Ripper Pack Platinum
(Another great toolset)

*www.imtoo.com/downloads/ripper-pack-platinum.zip



Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats

(*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...70-3AE9-4AEE-8F43-C6BB74CD1466&displaylang=en)



Windows Vista Product Guide

(*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...70-3AE9-4AEE-8F43-C6BB74CD1466&displaylang=en)


----------



## rishitells (Jan 6, 2007)

Plz.....Plz Include This..

1. Fedrora Core 6 or SUSU 10.2 DVD  
2. Some Eye Candy Wallpapers (yes, my dec.06 dvd was damaged)

3. Rise of Nations - Rise of Legends

4. More Buggs Bunny Episodes 

5. You should start including some hollywood video songs.

                          That's enough for one issue.............


----------



## vineesh1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd be grateful to u, if u cud add Scribus for Windows along with GhostScript installation. A tutorial of Scribus would be welcome too!! []

Newayz, I luv your wrk, so hopefully I'd have another reason to celebrate!! []


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 8, 2007)

Some tutorials, specially for Linux newbies and those given in this forum tutorial sections would be nicer.

A separate section for tutorials will be appreciable. NO doubt There is no lack of resources.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 8, 2007)

Wanna Vishal Tutor Book


----------



## digitprasad (Jan 9, 2007)

Dear Digit,
I request you to add the following software(most of these are free ware) to your feb 2007 magazine

Windows Media Player 11

Vista Transformation Pack 6 Final (WinXP theme which looks like WinVista.) link provided below

*www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Vista-Transformation-Pack.shtml

Adobe Reader 8
*www.adobe.com/products/reader/

Windows Live Messenger (formerly MSN Messenger) 8.1.0168.00


Yahoo! Multi Messenger 8.0.0.508

*www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Chat/Instant-Messaging/Yahoo-Multi-Messenger.shtml




finally here is the list of top free ware available
TOP 300 Free ware software!

*www.winaddons.com/





bye, pls add all these software to your feb 2007

thanks


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 9, 2007)

needn't be mentioned but ignored:

NAV updates
AC97 updates
NVIDIA updates
WINXP updates
winamp plugins


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 9, 2007)

I want vishal tuts books


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Jan 9, 2007)

Photoshop CS3 Beta
Autopatcher Full ...and please.....Full Version


----------



## Edain Narsil (Jan 9, 2007)

Could you guys _please_ include *Microsoft Visual C++*?


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2007)

Give us Trial Version of Adobe Photoshop CS 3


----------



## digitprasad (Jan 10, 2007)

QuickTime 7.1.3(free version) for Win XP
Real Player 10.5 (free version)


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 10, 2007)

Neeraj Singh said:
			
		

> Photoshop CS3 Beta
> Autopatcher Full ...and please.....Full Version




are you kidding
full version


----------



## dhanusaud (Jan 10, 2007)

FATBEING, BATBEING, or MATBEING
I worry about Jan 2006 edition.

Nepali


----------



## digitprasad (Jan 11, 2007)

JetAudio Basic 6.2.8

*www.download.com/JetAudio-Basic/3003-2167_4-10617379.html?tag=lst-6-6



Skype 3

Google Earth 4
__________
*JetAudio Basic 6.2.8*

*www.download.com/JetAudio-Basic/3003-2167_4-10617379.html?tag=tab_rev



Google Earth Version 4

SKype 3

iTunes for Windows 7.0.2

QuickTime 7.1.3

Flash Movie Player 1.4

Thunderbird

Quintessential Player 4.51


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2007)

dhanusaud said:
			
		

> FATBEING, BATBEING, or MATBEING
> I worry about Jan 2006 edition.
> 
> Nepali


Whats the meaning of that


----------



## raksrules (Jan 11, 2007)

AFAIK... They wil be including an all in one audio/video convertor named SUPER in the Feb 2007 issue. The setup size is around 25 Mb. Actually i had requested the guys at digit to include the same and in return they called me up to confirm that the software would be included in the Feb 2007 Issue of Digit.


----------



## vinayaksagar (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello Sir,

Last time i was deeply disappointed as my favourite "IT MAGAZINE - DIGIT" didn`t  accept my  requests of adding " Nero 7" & "Acrobat reader 8.0".. I hope  you add those atleast in Feb issue along with "Crystal XP"..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 11, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> I want vishal tuts books


Thank You sir


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2007)

dhanusaud said:
			
		

> FATBEING, BATBEING, or MATBEING
> I worry about Jan 2006 edition.
> 
> Nepali


do u like getting banned???? :/ ...
well this proves that our admins dont look here...


----------



## crazy4programming (Jan 12, 2007)

gell for java programming & jdk1.6.0 & net beans it should be include in feb digit's cd or dvd


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Jan 12, 2007)

Realtek HD Audio Driver


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Nero 7 Premium Version 7.5.9.0A*

Nero 7 Premium enables you to experience your digital media in completely new and innovative ways. With the addition of a Nero Home – media manager, you can now have the complete PC and TV experience. Whether you want to access your media files from the comfort of your living room, or complete digital media projects on your PC, Nero 7 Premium is all you need.
Nero 7 Premium enables you to experience your digital media in completely new and innovative ways. With the addition of a Nero Home – media manager, you can now have the complete PC and TV experience. Whether you want to access your media files from the comfort of your living room, or complete digital media projects on your PC, Nero 7 Premium is all you need.
Now, with more features than ever before, this powerful software can transform your digital photos into professional animated slideshows, backup all of your valuable data, manage or search your media files, edit video or photos, create DVDs (including menus), and stream your files over a media server, and compress files to take on the go. Beginners and experts alike will be amazed by what one solution can do. Really, it’s that good.
Your own personal Hollywood movie studio.
If you’ve ever wanted to turn your old home videos into Hollywood quality movies, you now can with Nero 7 Premium — among many other digital media projects: create your own professional DVDs, compose beats, edit videos with transitions and menus, compress to various profiles (Mobile, Portable, Standard, Cinema and HDTV), burn a CD/DVD, design CD labels, and much more. These are just some of the ways that Nero 7 Premium can help you explore your creative side.
Save and Restore with BackItUp 2.
Backup your entire system up on spanning over several CDs/DVDs, schedule an automatic backup with Job Scheduler, drag and drop the files you want to save, create an FTP backup, or password protect your data. Whichever you choose, Nero 7 makes sure that your important files stay right where you need them.
Make your memories last a lifetime—and then some!
The days of storing your photos in huge, heavy photo albums are over. With Nero 7 Premium, you can store, manage and edit all of your digital photos with ease. In addition to that, you can turn your photos and videos into slideshows, add transitions and music, burn them to DVD, and then give them to friends and family to watch on their DVD players.
Nero Home – Media Management System 
Nero Home is a new and innovative media manager that provides fast access to the user’s entire digital media library via remote control. From the comfort of the user’s own living room, digital media can be viewed on a plasma, LCD or CRT TV. Nero Home integrates TV time-shifting, and DVD, music and video playback. It has a simplified interface and a TV wizard to walk users through a simple setup.
Language:  
Current version: 7.5.9.0A 
Release Date: 2006-11-27 
Installable Until: 2007-01-31 
Running Until: 30 Days after installation 
Filesize: 150,95 MB (158290443 bytes)150,67 MB (157990992 bytes)
__________
Nero 7 Premium enables you to experience your digital media in completely new and innovative ways. With the addition of a Nero Home – media manager, you can now have the complete PC and TV experience. Whether you want to access your media files from the comfort of your living room, or complete digital media projects on your PC, Nero 7 Premium is all you need.

Now, with more features than ever before, this powerful software can transform your digital photos into professional animated slideshows, backup all of your valuable data, manage or search your media files, edit video or photos, create DVDs (including menus), and stream your files over a media server, and compress files to take on the go. Beginners and experts alike will be amazed by what one solution can do. Really, it’s that good.

Your own personal Hollywood movie studio.
If you’ve ever wanted to turn your old home videos into Hollywood quality movies, you now can with Nero 7 Premium — among many other digital media projects: create your own professional DVDs, compose beats, edit videos with transitions and menus, compress to various profiles (Mobile, Portable, Standard, Cinema and HDTV), burn a CD/DVD, design CD labels, and much more. These are just some of the ways that Nero 7 Premium can help you explore your creative side.

Save and Restore with BackItUp 2.
Backup your entire system up on spanning over several CDs/DVDs, schedule an automatic backup with Job Scheduler, drag and drop the files you want to save, create an FTP backup, or password protect your data. Whichever you choose, Nero 7 makes sure that your important files stay right where you need them.

Make your memories last a lifetime—and then some!
The days of storing your photos in huge, heavy photo albums are over. With Nero 7 Premium, you can store, manage and edit all of your digital photos with ease. In addition to that, you can turn your photos and videos into slideshows, add transitions and music, burn them to DVD, and then give them to friends and family to watch on their DVD players.

Language:  
Current version: 7.5.9.0A 
Release Date: 2006-11-27 
Installable Until: 2007-01-31 
Running Until: 30 Days after installation 
Filesize: 150,95 MB (158290443 bytes)150,67 MB (157990992 bytes)


----------



## ToxicSerpentz (Jan 13, 2007)

some freeware flight combat simulator would be amazing!!!


----------



## manoj_sreekumar (Jan 14, 2007)

MUVEE AUTOPRODUCER 6
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
its the best thing around
__________
MUVEE AUTOPRODUCER 6
It has to be the most amazing program. For the consumer who does not want to edit at all using a program like Avid or Premiere, it is perfect. It's great stuff, folks!
__________
MUVEE AUTOPRODUCER 6
It has to be the most amazing program. For the consumer who does not want to edit at all using a program like Avid or Premiere, it is perfect. It's great stuff, folks!
__________
MUVEE AUTOPRODUCER 6
It has to be the most amazing program. For the consumer who does not want to edit at all using a program like Avid or Premiere, it is perfect. It's great stuff, folks!


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jan 14, 2007)

Fast Track tp PHP or Flash


----------



## therockerz (Jan 14, 2007)

Fast track to flash will be awesome!


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 14, 2007)

I've been asking them from 3 months
no sign of them publishing


----------



## starscream (Jan 14, 2007)

Mingw 3.2 (or the latest version)
Programming tutorials for QT/VC++


----------



## Neeraj Singh (Jan 15, 2007)

Guess what I lost 150 patron points last month........... 


All You newcomers , read this.............you are invited to be my friend..........mmmmmmmm
not all..........


----------



## smj (Jan 15, 2007)

Please gennie make my 3 wishes come true

1. New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com 
    and its commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com
    its a great single player football game. you'll love it.

2. Photoshop cs3 trial

3. DrWindows -1.4 mb


----------



## jkrishpillai (Jan 16, 2007)

Please provide the Visual C# 2005 Express Edition full iso and the DirectX sdk for C# . It is available from the Microsoft website URL:*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/support/install/


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Jan 16, 2007)

SuSE 10.2 plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............. do this..........coz even with a great speed one would still need heck of time to download it.......plz........ come on u urself reviewed that this is the best one so far .......... so thanx in advance


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 16, 2007)

Vlite please!!!!

it makes vista from one dvd to cd!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasi Kumar (Jan 16, 2007)

3Ds Max and Flash 8 tutorial plz plz.........


----------



## 7mm (Jan 16, 2007)

Awarded SuSE 10.1 Linux As Best Distro In Dec.2006, Time To Bring 'em On DVD. Possib'ly, It's Gonna Be Latest From OpenSuSE. Currently I'm Using KUBUNTU 6.10, Excellent Piece Of Work Ship-It Free To Your Do'Step Or Download It On Your Brodband. Still, It's Not Fully Loaded(Just The Basic Essentials) As You'll Have To Bring Your Internet Connection In To Play To Download Some Much Needed Stuff (Removing MP3 & Many Codec's Ristrictions).

So, We Know Not All Of Us Blessed With Broadband Connection Here. So Only Way We Can Have OpenSuSE 10.1/2 Is..........On Feb2007 DVD. Please Do So!


----------



## soham (Jan 17, 2007)

Sasi Kumar said:
			
		

> 3Ds Max and Flash 8 tutorial plz plz.........



3ds Max is not free to distribute. You can download it from www.autodesk.com


----------



## xmanxzone (Jan 17, 2007)

Please add *CYBERLINK POWER DVD 7 Delux* in feb issue.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 18, 2007)

VMWare 6.0
OpenSuse
__________
VMWare 6.0
Open Suse
__________
Quake 4 (*www.quake4game.com/) or Quake 3 Gold\World


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

the tutprials from the tutorial section of this forum (vishal has compiled his and sent the admins a PM)


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

video tutorials on 3d modeling


----------



## ranga_mama_y2k (Jan 18, 2007)

mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst
mystery case files - Ravenhearst


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well , do u want that many mystery cases or r u just plain moron.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 18, 2007)

Can you give these Max Payne2 mods please.

*Elements Of Style (EOS)* - 358MB
*mods.moddb.com/8054/elements-of-style-eos/

*7th Serpent* - 159MB
*mods.moddb.com/6825/7th-serpent/

*Please*


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

well , m p 2 is an old game.........why dont u recommend mods of some new games.


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 18, 2007)

What about a fast-track on torrents. Perhaps P2P sharing can be covered as a broader perspective.
The contents may include how exactly the torrents work, the  trackers etc.

Maybe an article on the same can also help.

PS: please don't start pasting answers here. Its just a suggestion for a book


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

Its a gr8 idea...........


----------



## pro (Jan 19, 2007)

Knoppix latest Live CD version
(not DVD one)

its new version is rated best by you people only!...

please please please please,  you people can't be too hard for a "dial up"er like me


----------



## Josan (Jan 19, 2007)

Chamillionaire songs Would be great


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 19, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> well , m p 2 is an old game.........why dont u recommend mods of some new games.



The game is old but the mods are new. The EOS mod was released on Oct 2006 and completely revamps the game. Read the details.

*mods.moddb.com/8054/elements-of-style-eos/
__________
I would like to have these animation films on DVD
*www.laboratory101.com/?p=51

More animation films here
*www.nfb.ca/animation/objanim/en/films/


----------



## pro (Jan 20, 2007)

vmware workstation


----------



## delivi (Jan 20, 2007)

Photoshop CS3 Beta
Flash 9 Beta
Microsoft Office Compatability Pack for Office 2003,XP for using Office 2007 documents with older versions.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 20, 2007)

maybe a Doom3 or Quake 4 mod .........


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 20, 2007)

service pack 2 plzzzz


----------



## fran1234 (Jan 20, 2007)

hi,
Can you please provide us with dotnet webcast videos, tutorials, podcasts and more stuff from www.asp.net  site

thanx


----------



## saurabhgoogle (Jan 20, 2007)

debian distro might be going to release in january .plz include its dvd.debian is really a open source.
__________
can u plz include how to install  wireless drivers for linux.i have a problem  that sometime it works n sometimes not.kindly provide a tutorial.


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 21, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Can you give these Max Payne2 mods please.
> 
> *Elements Of Style (EOS)* - 358MB
> *mods.moddb.com/8054/elements-of-style-eos/
> ...






Yeah, please...


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plzzz include these..

1)  Photoshop CS3 
2)  Flash 8 trial


----------



## Durga Charan Tudu (Jan 22, 2007)

Need for Speed : Carbon was a good game but heavy on resources. CAN Digit TEAM provide us Dungeon Siege II Broken world Demo(Gas Powered) in the Next Issue of Digit.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jan 22, 2007)

*AutoPatcher XP -January 2007 Full*

AutoPatcher is based on the functionality of these special updates, automating their installation process. This way, with only a few mouse clicks and two minutes of your time, AutoPatcher is able to continue with the installation of the items you selected. In short, AutoPatcher combines the advantage of both Windows Update (presentation and description of updates and automated installation), and the special administrative updates (portability and installation without the need of an Internet connection). 

This is the whole kit and kaboodle. You get all of Microsoft's patches (both critical and non-critical), add-ons (such as Windows Media Player and .NET Framework), various common registry tweaks, and some cool third-party extensions (such as PowerMenu and RunWithArguments).


----------



## Prathmesh_Mouse_Hunter (Jan 23, 2007)

delivi said:
			
		

> Photoshop CS3 Beta
> Flash 9 Beta
> Microsoft Office Compatability Pack for Office 2003,XP for using Office 2007 documents with older versions.



Hi,
I am with you.
flash 9 beta is nice option


----------



## jaskunwar_kohli (Jan 23, 2007)

I rilli rilli rilli want Maya 8.0...lol


----------



## qams (Jan 24, 2007)

Tapomay said:
			
		

> Yeah, please...


 

Yes Please 

PhotoShop CS3 trial also
__________
Yes ! Plz Max payne 2 Mods


----------



## ranger_bro (Jan 24, 2007)

Plz soloris 10 and dreamlinux multimedia edition
yea and photoshop CS3 will also be welcomed


----------



## coolman.guron (Jan 25, 2007)

a fast track to php would be well appreciated.
thanks


----------



## GrimRazer (Jan 25, 2007)

Can you please provide
F.E.A.R Combat (www.joinfear.com) and
KMPlayer (www.kmplayer.com)

Thankss


----------



## Pathik (Jan 25, 2007)

opensuse 10.2.... plz plz plz


----------



## sumit_bhardwaj_triplei (Jan 25, 2007)

Fedora Core 6 plz


----------



## sauravktr (Jan 26, 2007)

Open Suse 10.2


----------



## tech_rockers (Jan 27, 2007)

Latest Version Of Nero 7 Demo PLz Plz Plz
__________
     Latest Version Of Auto patcher   
__________
Forgot the linux man use Orignal win xp and
stay happy


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

dont give fc6... many mags hav given that...
give open suse 10.2...
u ll be the first to do that...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 29, 2007)

Its 29 January, what about the preview thread?


----------

